# Securing wall to concrete floor



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

You've got a few options, for anchoring it to the floor, easiest IMO is to use a Hilti or similiar powder accuated fastening tool. You can also get concrete nails, from the lumber yard, and drive them with a framing hammer, or use tapcons, which are drilled then an insert is placed in the hole and a screw is used to fasten it down. HTH a bit.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

You can also use lag bolts and shields, Redheads and a variety of other fasteners. Be careful and don't use impact fasteners close to the edge of a slab. Eye protection is a must when using impact fasteners of any kind.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for adding that safety reminder Teetor, it's second nature to me to the point I just think of it as a given, but really does need to be covered in this diy format.

Also you need to use hearing protection as well, when using impact fastening.


----------



## Sandervanoaker (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'm in the market for an impact fastener. Any thoughts on how to join the bottom 2x4's if they aren't long enough?

Thanks again


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

They needn't be joined. Just butted together and anchored to the floor.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Just a word of caution. A line of impact fasteners can crack a slab. I have seen it happen many times.
Easy is not always best.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

In some states a license is required to purchase a impact fastener. Meaning if your talking about one of those fasteners thats uses little gun shells to drive nails into concrete. The cheapest way to do it would be like this. Get a drill drill holes into concrete then install those casements in hole that have threads in them and get bolts that correspond to the threads and bolt it down after drilling holes in the 2X4 matching those holes.
I have also seen Tommy Silva and Norm Abrahems on this old house show a new bolt for that I don't know what it is called you just drill the hole hammer this new bolt in it and it has like expension groves in it and its a done deal you can't pull it out.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

747, the expansion bolts of which you speak, we have always called RedHeads after one of the manufacturers of them. They have been around for over 30yrs. that I know of and work really well. I have always used the big ones for bolting machinery to the floor.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Teetor*

Thats The Ticket. Why Would You Go Out And Buy One Of Those Gun Powder Charged Cement Nail Gun For Just One Project. It's Not Financially Feasible. But I Bet You Have One In Your Tool Box.  I Bet You Have All Kinds Of Awesome Stuff In Your Storage Shed.


----------



## shopdust (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't forget to use pressure treated sill plate, or foundation grade redwood. The "connections" to the floor should be within 12" from each joint.


----------

